# Apricot Port Thoughts



## the_rayway (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm thinking of using the 20Lbs of apricots in my freezer on an apricot port.

Having only made kit ports so far, I would really appreciate some advice!

Here are the wonderings:
1) how many lbs/gal should I use? I realize apricot is a milder flavour
2) should I oak it?
3) I'm thinking I should add things like: bananas, raisins, dried apricots, and vanilla. Does anyone have amounts that have been successful?
4) Should I save some of the apricots and do an f-pac? Secondary addition? Or all the fruit up front with as little water as possible?
5) Honey, sugar, or a grape base?
6) Should I ferment cold & slow, step feeding to get the % up as high as I can?

I will be fortifying with Apricot brandy to get the final ABV up to the 20% range.

In my mind, the final product will have components of: both fresh and 'carmelized' (dried) apricot flavour, vanilla, and a hint of oak. Not sickeningly sweet, but making sure the sweetness and acidity are in balance.

Thoughts? I'm hoping some of our port experts will chime in here 
Ray


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 16, 2013)

I would use 6 lbs per gallon of apricots.
I would add 3 sliced banannas
I would forget the vanilla
I would let the apricots sit on pectin for a day
I would take sg reading then, before adding (sugar).
I would increase pectin by 1/3
I would start sg at 1.110
I would pour in the brandy when sg was 1.050, are when you think the sweetness is correct for your taste.
I would use dried apricots, rehydrated with water for back..flavoring.
You will not need to use additional sugar.
I would not add sorbate 
I would not add campden/kmeta during fermentation.
I would split my nutrient 3 ways..and then induce
I would add bentonite on day 2 are 3.
Apricots are low flavor, and will throw out a ton of lees....


----------



## SouthernChemist (Nov 16, 2013)

I'd pick a yeast that will help preserve the aromatics and flavor better...something like D47 or 71B...especially if you do stop fermentation with brandy. I'd also use as much fruit per gallon as you can since you're going for something that has a flavor strong enough to stand up to 20% alcohol. Sure it will end up tasty in the end!


----------



## RegionRat (Nov 17, 2013)

Ray, the only time I have done a port was a blueberry one I started a few months ago. I am in no way an expert on the subject. Here is a link to the thread I started. It has the addition of light dry malt. The inspiration came from Boatboy24, it is a variation of a Jack Keller recipe. I started it along with an all juice blueberry wine. Both taste wonderful. The malt gives the port a little _someth'n somth'n _, I dont know how the addition of malt would work with the apricot. I have a feeling the wine is going to be off the wall good after it ages and I oak it. 

Like said above the more fruit the better. You might consider and extract to boost the flavor. I use an all organic extract from Olivenation.com in my hard cider making. I checked and they have an apricot . As much as you love apricot I would think you could use it all the time in other recipes. You dont need much, just a tsp or so per gallon to get a good flavor boost.

Keep us updated on your decisions. And post pictures!

RR


----------



## LoneStarLori (Nov 17, 2013)

That sounds really good Rayway. 
I am not a expert by any means, (James is the one to listen to on this) but I would be concerned about is using apricot flavored brandy. It sounds to me like you have the flavor profile worked out pretty well. I don't know that I would want someone else's apricot flavor in there since you will lose control of the outcome depending on how strong the flavoring they added is.


----------



## RegionRat (Nov 17, 2013)

LoneStarLori said:


> That sounds really good Rayway.
> I am not a expert by any means, (James is the one to listen to on this) but I would be concerned about is using apricot flavored brandy. It sounds to me like you have the flavor profile worked out pretty well. I don't know that I would want someone else's apricot flavor in there since you will lose control of the outcome depending on how strong the flavoring they added is.



Lori, I feel extracts added in baby steps are fine. Just add a little and sample in a few weeks and see where you are. I am not saying to add them to every wine but, this is a port with high ABV and might need a little boost.

JMHO

RR


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks Jamesingalveston! Wondering - why no vanilla? And would you suggest oak? In my mind, oak+apricots=yum, but would love your thoughts on this as well.

I was wondering about the same thing regarding an apricot extract/apricot brandy. Thinking it would give it that boost if it needs - but with the same concerns that Lori pointed out  That's where bench testing comes in! I've got a half/half extract already on the go with fresh/dried apricots, so I may just end up using that for flavour if needs be. Ahem...if it doesn't end up in a mixed drink first 

Any thoughts about using an alternate sugar? Honey, botcheted honey, brown sugar or raw sugar like in RegionRat's Dried apricot wine? I can't use malt, because of the Celiac's disease - so something else to give it that 'je ne sais quoi'.

I'm thinking that if I do a very small batch - 2 gallons, I could do about 10Lbs of fruit/gal for a big big taste. If I do 6Lbs like James suggests, I could get 3 gallons though. Is there such a thing as too much apricot?


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 17, 2013)

If you use an apricot brandy, it will be so sweet you couldnt drink it.
Even though apricto brandy is alcohol, it is full of sugar, are more then what you will find in real brandy...
Flavored brandies are more of a Liqueur, super sweet.
I think that addind vanilla is not a bad idea, but you would have to add so much for it to come thru the brandy,you would kill the apricot.
apricot flavor is so subtle..


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 18, 2013)

Ahhhhhh. Thank you master 

This makes sense!


----------



## FTC Wines (Nov 19, 2013)

Ray, I make a Blackberry Port, well a Port style wine. I usually ferment it dry, say ABV of 13% ish, then back sweeten with Blackberry Brandy to the desired sweetness, then add regular Brandy, to 19-20%ABV. I play back & forth with the brandies, but keep count as to how much I'm adding to keep track of the ABV. Not a true Port, but works well for me! Roy


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks FTC - that's just one of the things I love about this hobby - there are so many different ways to do every single batch! 

Sometimes I feel like I could make the same batch of wine over and over again for the rest of my life, and would never run out of things to tweak/change/add, etc. How awesome is that?


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 19, 2013)

kinda like bill murray in groundhog day...huh.
lol.....
waking up and looking at the same carboy..day after day after day...
hope you doing well.....


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 19, 2013)

Man, I haven't seen that movie in years!

Doing good so far James: off the pain meds (except advil), incisions are almost healed over, and trying not to over-do-it! I've still got a solid 2.5 weeks before I go back to work, but I'm trying to use it productively...re-doing my wine log, planning my Wine of the Month(s), getting my wedding album done, having bloody expensive plumbers fixing the pipes at our house. Good times. Lol.


----------



## terroirdejeroir (Nov 19, 2013)

I can't speak to using frozen apricots, but the raw sugar with dried apricots is definitely a winner. Also, I use K1-V1116 and I am very pleased with it.


----------

